# good site for foods



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

have been researching foods for Peanut and found this site...

www.dogfoodanalysis.com

seems an unbiased site which goes into pretty much every dog food I have heard of, and lots more. Unfortunately alot of the top end stuff isn't available in the UK but plenty of good stuff is.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

graham I have been up and down that site many times i agree it does seem unbiased and very informative everyone should give it a look


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

1ne,

it certainlyopened my eyes about the foods available out there, even the 'special' foods. Shame more of the Americam foods are not available over here, but then cost goes up too !!

Graham


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

i have been able to get some really good info on the kibble that i feed my boys.I do the best I can for them.Now I think I have one that does well on the food I am feeding now,and one has loose stool .So I think I might switch back to taste of the wild instead of solid gold.Only time will tell.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

Have to agree, want to the best for my girl too but the american foods that you are talking of just aren't available here which is a shame. There are however plenty of good ones here.

Graham


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

Graham do you feed your dogs any raw red meat?
what about waterfowl.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

At the moment I don't feed her red meat or waterfowl, but I have thought about it. Not sure if raw meat is for puppies or adult dogs, and also my pup doesn't seem to be a massive eater and like the food she eats because of the food stuffs in it, vits etc.

What would raw meat do for her??


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Grahma

The raw meat diet is supposed to be a more natural diet for the dog, and in theory be healthier. Here in th US, Bravo, is a raw meat dog food that some people feed their dogs. (I have used it in the past ) 
I personally would not start a puppy on raw meat. There are just too many quality feeds available that are more predictable than starting on raw meat.
Keep it simple. If Peanut is eating what you are currently feeding her, stick with it. Experiment with her diet when she gets older, and only if necessary.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

i have been giveing my pups deer meat and some wild duck.Supplumentel feeding only.Kibble is what they eat every day.I agree with graham a high quality dog food will have many more nutriants than a meat diet.


----------

